# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  dziene zawroty glowy wymioty  uczucie goraca i omdlenia

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam....ma problem z zawrotem glowy wymiotami uczucia goraca i mdlenie oraz trace rownowage trwa to od kilku sekund do polminuty czasem krucej a czasem dluzej martwi mnie to bo bylem u lekarza rodzinnego i dostalem tylko lek na wymioty jesli tez wstaje szybko lub obracam glowe wprawo czy lewo szybko jest zawrod glowy dziwne to jest uczucie mam to juz od 3miesiecy i meczy mnie to niemoge jesc ostatnie 2 tyg. schudlem 5 kg.i mam niedosluch na prawe ucho choc ralingolog stwierdzil ze jest wszystko dobze choc ja nanie prawie nie slysze i bola mnie oczy po tych zawrotach jak mina nikt niewie co mi dolega i do jakiego lekarz mnie wyslac podobnie mialem 4lata temu to 3 miesiace lezalem i wymiotowywalem wdomu a lekarze tylko pisali zwolnienie z pracy i dipchergam lek na wymioty mialem tomograf komputerowy ale nic nie wykazalo prosze pomuszcie mi ja juz niemoge tak zyc a mam 4 malych dzieci i musze normalnie pracowac ale niemoge czy to cos powaznego pozdrawiam i dziekuje za odpowiedzi miki 32

----------


## Krzysztof

Takie dolegliwości mogą być efektem zmian w obrębie mózgu, jednak tomografia komputerowa by to wykluczyła. Osobiście skłaniałbym się ku poszukiwania przyczyn w idiopatycznym wodniaku błędnika czyli chorobie MENIERE'A, która może dawać opisane objawy, ewentualnie przetoce perylimfatycznej, zapaleniu ucha środkowego lub innych zmianach które dotyczą ucha środkowego. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

